
Creating CI Pipelines with Tekton (Part 2/2) - arthurk
https://www.arthurkoziel.com/creating-ci-pipelines-with-tekton-part-2/
======
afterwalk
For those of us less familiar with the kubernetes ecosystem, can anyone
explain why there's a whole new set of tools for things like CI pipelines?
What's wrong with using one of the many existing CI pipelines from the
previous decade?

~~~
murt
I think a lot of it has to do with scale and the _ease_ at which that scale
can be increased (and in some cases monetised). Some of it also has to do with
mitigating risk as it's easier to manage what happens in a container as
opposed to just letting an agent roam free.

What I really take issue with though is that a lot of the solutions _only_
support a containerised approach, I'd much prefer they start from a general
"agent" that can _also_ run containers (et al) rather than hard coupling to
one technology.

